# Firefox funktioniert nicht auch nicht nach neuinstallation



## Confed (28. November 2007)

Mein Firefox funktioniert nicht auch nicht nachdem ich es gelöscht und auch wieder installiert habe...

wenn ich firefox starte dann kommt immer die standart nachricht:


```
# Bitte überprüfen Sie die Adresse auf Tippfehler, wie
    ww.beispiel.de statt
    www.beispiel.de

#   Wenn Sie auch keine andere Website aufrufen können, überprüfen Sie bitte die Netzwerk-/Internetverbindung.

#   Wenn Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk von einer Firewall oder einem Proxy geschützt wird, stellen Sie bitte sicher,
	dass Firefox auf das Internet zugreifen darf.
```

natürlich hab ich auch verschiedene seiten ausprobiert aber nichts geht 
ich hab auch die add-ons und plugins gelöscht...

mein ie und instantmessenger funktionieren aber 

kann mir da jemand helfen?
danke im vorraus (==)


----------



## Maik (28. November 2007)

Hi,

was ist denn in den erweiterten Einstellungen festgelegt, wie sich FF mit dem Internet verbinden soll?


----------



## Confed (28. November 2007)

hmm im moment hab ich "Direkte Verbindung zum Internet" angeklickt aber ich habe es vorher auch schon einmal mit "Die Proxy-Einstellungen für dieses Netzwerk automatisch erkennen" ausprobiert


----------

